# Problema con Barrido de display en Proteus



## ingElec (Jul 19, 2009)

Hola q tal?

Estoy tratando de simular un proyecto con el PIC16F648A en ISIS de Proteus es un cronometro y para ello necesito 3 displays, pero cuando los conecto no funciona y marca error, y cuando pongo sólo 2 si. 

Se los agradecería bastante.

saludos


----------



## Vick (Jul 19, 2009)

¿Cual es el error que te marca Proteus?
¿Que versión tienes?

Si puedes subir el archivo para echarle un vistazo...

PD. muevo el tema al foro apropiado.


----------



## ingElec (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey gracias por moverlo es q aún estoy chavo y no me percate de eso mira te dejo el código y la simulacion de Proteus, el problema q tengo es q al conectar los tres displays no funciona, pero si sólo conecto 2 si :S:S jajaja 

te agradesco tu atención


----------



## Vick (Jul 20, 2009)

El problema que la simulación no corre en tiempo real debido a la carga del procesador que se genera al conectar los tres displays, es por eso que te pregunté que versión tienes de Proteus, en las últimas veriones ya trae displays especiales para usarlos multiplexados, estan marcados como MPX... y con ellos debe funcionar bien la simulación.


----------



## ingElec (Jul 20, 2009)

ok muchas gracias. es q tengo la version 7
gracais


----------



## masterk (Ago 21, 2009)

oye vick y no se puede hacer algo al respecto para que simule en tiempo real, telo digo por que yo tambien tengo casi el mismo problema al simular un dispositivo digital y uno analogo.


----------



## Vick (Ago 21, 2009)

Como ya mencioné pueden usar los displays marcados como MPX con esos no hay problema en los circuitos donde se usan los displays multiplexados, otra opción es dividir el circuito en varias partes independientes (si es posible) y simular cada una.

Hay algunos otros trucos que a veces uso para que las simulaciones corran, por ejemplo quitando todo lo que de antemano se que va a funcionar bien cuando arme el circuito, si puedes pasame el archivo .dsn y lo verifico para ver si te pudo dar algunos tips, no olvides mencionar que versión de Proteus tienes...

Saludos.


----------

